# Resocializing



## paigebiss (Jul 4, 2010)

i have a cockatiel that is around 4-5 years old. at first he was very social and i could pet him, carry him on my shoulder and he would "step up"
i am not proud of this, but my bird has not been socialized for a very long time. now, all he does when i get near the cage is hiss and bite.. but i dont blame him, i would too. 
is there any way he can be resocialized? or is it too late?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It's never too late to regain a bird's trust, and food bribery is an excellent way to do it. Encourage him to eat treats from your hand. If he isn't ready for that yet, drop a small treat into his food cup every time you approach the cage and make sure he sees you doing it. He'll soon realize that good things happen when you come around, and he'll start looking forward to your arrival.


----------



## paigebiss (Jul 4, 2010)

thank-you! I'll start doing that for sure


----------

